# ~Try And Try Again~ A Racehorse RP~ Character List



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 16, 2017)

Daddy's Dollars, aka Cash, was the well loved daughter of Kentucky Derby winner California Chrome. Everyone expected greatness from her, but can she bounce back from an injury on the track in time to race American Pharoah in the 2015 Kentucky Derby?

~_*Positions~*_
American Pharoah (MUST BE RPING LIKE REAL LIFE PHAROAH!):

Cash's Best Friend:

Other Horses (Unlimited):

Other Kentucky Derby Contenders (Up to 12):

Jockeys (Must make a jockey for your horse):

~THE BARNS~
River's Edge Racing (home of Cash)

Thompson Family Racing

Pure Luck Farms

Ashford Stud (home of Pharoah)

STARTING AS THREE YEAR OLDS!

~Horse Form~
Racing Name:
Barn Name:
Age (Must be three for derby):
Sire:
Dam:
Barn:
Jockey:
Appearance(Image, please list source):
Personality:
Other:
Username:

~Jockey Form~
Name:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Appearance:
Gear:
Horse(s):
Personality:
Other:
Username:

Please post characters here, then follow link posted below and post them there as well. Thanks!
*THIS IS THE CHARACTER LIST, FOLLOW LINK FOR RP*
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/try-and-try-again-a-racehorse-rp.37115/


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 16, 2017)

~Horse Form~
Racing Name: Daddy's Dollars
Barn Name: Cash
Age (Must be three for derby): 3
Sire: California Chrome
Dam: Overdraft
Barn: River's Edge Racing
Jockey: Charlotte Ronan
Appearance(Image, please list source): Pinterest, Paulick Report, And Down The Stretch They Come, California Chrome is horse shown.











Personality: She is kind and sweet, loving to her jockeys. She's a calm horse and is FAST on the track.
Other: A Derby Contender
Username: @RacehorsesRock


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 16, 2017)

~Jockey Form~
Name: Charlotte Ronan
Age: 16
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 95lbs
Appearance: She's short and skinny, slightly tanned. Her hair is dark brown and her eyes are green.
Gear: Green silks with _*Chrome*_ written across the back in silver letters, a horse in silver galloping across with a jockey on it's back, representing California Chrome.
Horse(s): Daddy's Dollars
Personality: She is calm and patient with the horses, although can come off as selfish or rude to other people.
Other: Kentucky Derby Jockey
Username: @RacehorsesRock


----------

